# Reserved blocks



## Behemoth (Jan 26, 2015)

Wow! For the first time I've received reserved 4 hours block on Tuesday. It never happened to me before. All blocks I fish on regulars basis


----------



## Prg909 (Nov 4, 2016)

I got a 4hour block also, first time in a month


----------



## Uber/Lyft (Sep 12, 2015)

I got no block...


----------



## flexian (Aug 16, 2016)

nothing here, holding out hope theyre taking their time


----------



## Basmati (Sep 14, 2014)

No reserved blocks. I finally perfected my bot tho so I don't care. Getting 8 hours a day anyhow.


----------



## CatchyMusicLover (Sep 18, 2015)

Got my standard single one which I rejected as always.

Why do they feel the need to email us now about it? Yeesh.


----------



## Rosio (Oct 16, 2016)

CatchyMusicLover said:


> Why do they feel the need to email us now about it? Yeesh.


Because they have also been asigning them sometimes throughout Saturday lately.


----------



## gaj (Nov 11, 2014)

I got a reserved block for next week today as well (Phoenix).... very strange.

g


----------



## FlexDriver (Dec 5, 2015)

gaj said:


> I got a reserved block for next week today as well (Phoenix).... very strange.
> 
> g


Its normal, I got even on Sunday!


----------



## Behemoth (Jan 26, 2015)

FlexDriver said:


> Its normal, I got even on Sunday!


It's not normal for me lol.


----------



## Randompanzy (Dec 18, 2015)

FlexDriver said:


> Its normal, I got even on Sunday!


I started getting them on Fridays and Saturdays now


----------

